# Craftsman eager 1 push mower



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Got a 20" cut Eager 1 pusher in a garage sale for 20 bucks. Not even a nick on the blade. The Lady was moving. Got it home and it flooded out of the carb after running for a few minutes, so I cleaned it, reassembled it and it ran great. Good score
!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

God bless old ladies!! I have an old pusher that I use for trim mowing. The guy had a free sign on the side of the road in front of the mower. I pulled in, put it in my truck and I was off. I saw the guy in his garage so I went up and asked him if he knew what was wrong with it? He said he couldn't get it to start.

I brought it home, cleaned the gas tank, the carb, changed the plug and it fired up on the first pull.

The mower couldn't be more than a two to three year old mower. The blade was even still sharp!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Good deal on your pusher.
The lawn mower folks on GW forums will tell you that a sears mower is soooo cheap thy will fall apart on the way home. I think they are a great value and hold up ok. I have owned toros, snappers, and cheapos, Some of the cheapos were the best ones. Here is my latest cheapo... it runs rings around my snapper hi-vac. It cost $120.00 it was a return from sears and has a two year warranty.


----------

